# *2015 WA Biggo Beer Case Swap*



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

Looking for an expression of interest and ideas from the big beer brewers of WA to join in a case swap.
My initial thoughts are for the cooler months next year say August-September 2015, this will allow some good maturation time on the beers and allow any bottle bombs to be pre exploded.
I would like to keep it down to 12 brewers, no extract, no wannabies , just honest big beer brewers .
So 12 x 750 ml bottles to swap and 2 to bring on the day for tastings, gives 125ml taste of each beer on the day , thats 1.5l of Biggo per brewer :icon_drool2:
Thinking, put a tasting notes sheet together and score sheet and have a bit of a comp thing and give prize for the brewers favorite beer, nothing too complex just a score out of 10 ?
I will put the day on here in The Dean.
Forgot 8% ABV and over, or stay home .
Nev

1 Nev
2 ?


----------



## keifer33 (31/10/14)

What size bottles we talking Nev?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

keifer33 said:


> What size bottles we talking Nev?


750ml which means you need to brew 10.5L finished, thats why I have kept the numbers down so its possible on most brewing systems.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (31/10/14)

I'm in!

1 Nev
2 Mitch_76


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

I know someone else from The Dean thats going to put his name on the list


----------



## Mitchlj73 (31/10/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I know someone else from The Dean thats going to put his name on the list


Currently in the Dean or previously from the Dean?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

Removed but still at heart.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (31/10/14)

They say that you can take the boy out of the Dean, but you can't take the Dean out of the boy!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

We shall see , I hear he is only making small beers at the moment.
This will give him just cause to go back to the big side.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (31/10/14)

That's funny, because at one stage he never used to brew under 8%


----------



## mfeighan (31/10/14)

1 Nev
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey


----------



## dent (31/10/14)

No styles selected?

1 Nev
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+


----------



## keifer33 (31/10/14)

1 Nev
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33


----------



## danestead (31/10/14)

I'm brewing a double IPA on Tuesday so by the time this case swap comes around I should be onto the 3 edition


1 Nev
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (31/10/14)

We are half way there for the limit in under 24 hours so I am impressed. 
I am knocking out a Baltic Porter next week, If I get my lowest attenuation rate (73%) it will just get up to 8% any better attenuation and its over the line.
Cant go too big on a Baltic or it will suffer drink-ability, its all about drink-ability.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/11/14)

dent said:


> No styles selected?
> 
> 1 Nev
> 2 Mitch_76
> ...


Is Imperial Dopplebock a style ?


----------



## Mardoo (1/11/14)

Imperial Trippel?

Great idea Nev. very envious. Even considered being the Victorian entry, but we'll just have to steal your idea. Have fun boys.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Imperial Trippel?
> 
> Great idea Nev. very envious. Even considered being the Victorian entry, but we'll just have to steal your idea. Have fun boys.


I think I can push a Dopple to 16% and make it drinkable , it remains to be proven .
Vic can steal the idea but just add the WA "Biggo" and we are good to go . :beer:
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (1/11/14)

Alright. I'm onboard. Had a project in mind for a while. If it doesn't work out, I'll bail out. 

The beer will be based on To Ol - Yeastus Christus, one of the best beers I've ever had!

1 Nev
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/14)

Added style

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA


----------



## mfeighan (3/11/14)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey - Something Belgium
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/14)

Or is that Belgian ?


----------



## keifer33 (3/11/14)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey - Something Belgian*
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33 - Imperial Brown Porter/India Export Porter
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/14)

India Export Porter , now I like the sounds of that 
May have to steal/borrow that name.


----------



## RAD (3/11/14)

No pro brewer but I'm keen in bali at the moment will have to update my style when I get home.

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - ?


----------



## keifer33 (3/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> India Export Porter , now I like the sounds of that
> May have to steal/borrow that name.


Ive been reading too many books


----------



## StalkingWilbur (3/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> Or is that Belgian ?


Pretty sure it's Belgain.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Pretty sure it's Belgain.


Only if you are from The Dean :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/11/14)

RAD1 said:


> No pro brewer but I'm keen in bali at the moment will have to update my style when I get home.
> 
> 1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
> 2 Mitch_76
> ...


How did that beer with 1388 turn out ?
Its a good yeast for a biggo, made my Barley wine with it. Practically no Belgian phenolic , which is the way I like it.


----------



## RAD (4/11/14)

Not to sure tried it last week I think it's still a little green can't remember what % it came out at.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/11/14)

I birthed a bouncing baby Baltic Porter today, weighed in at 21.3 Plato and resting well at 10c.
Brewer and baby doing well, a bit of TLC and this thing will go close to 9% B)
A two hour boil gives you plenty of time to think of the next big one.
Nev


----------



## danestead (5/11/14)

I conceived a Double IPA today, just need to fertilise it tomorrow when I wake up. Due date is 24th November, weighing in at 1.073 and close to 8.5%. When I dumped 100g of hops in at 15mins I got told off for stinking the house out. Funny thing was that I was in the garage!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (5/11/14)

I've already got a DIPA at 9% on tap that used over a kg of hops for a 45L batch. I thought you guys said we were going big


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I've already got a DIPA at 9% on tap that used over a kg of hops for a 45L batch. I thought you guys said we were going big


I was making a mid strength for the swap day, next one will be the twins, Dopple and Bock.
Nev


----------



## danestead (7/11/14)

My first attempt at what will ultimately become a better version for the blow your head off case swap has been bubbling away for 2 days now. Dano's Lupulin Shift DIPA, 1.073, Amarillo, Chinook, Simcoe. Wyeast 1217 West coast IPA had eaten 15pts worth 28hrs from pitching. I've never seen a yeast with such a short lag and energy. It's bubbling like a mad man. At this rate I'll be doing the first of 2 dry hops in 2 days time. Smells great


----------



## keifer33 (7/11/14)

Checked my grain stocks and I can hardly conceive a 4% porter. Definitely need to restock asap.


----------



## Neanderthal (11/11/14)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - ?
9 Neander - ..Been thinking of doing a double Muddy water again as one of my fuckups tuned out shit hot. Black IIPA.


----------



## lukasfab (11/11/14)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - ?
9 Neander - ..Been thinking of doing a double Muddy water again as one of my fuckups tuned out shit hot. Black IIPA.
10 Lukas - will advise


----------



## danestead (11/11/14)

My version 1 Danos Lupulin Shift Double IPA qualified for this case swap today ticking over 8.1%  as its fermenting out.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (11/11/14)

Nice! 

I'm going to brew my first crack at it next week. Going to be a complete shot in the dark, so need time to adjust recipe and rebrew.


----------



## keifer33 (11/11/14)

Gah so many beers to plan/brew so little fermenter space.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/11/14)

Mine's more about time. Haven't brewed in months. Need to get some kegs filled and start brewing this. 

I think I'm going to be brewing a lot over the Christmas break. 

Hopefully next year is bringing new things that will see me back at home full time. Brews will be flowing.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/11/14)

Seems like I didn't have to wait as long as I thought.

Brews will be flowing next year and I have a starting point for this recipe. 

Good times!


----------



## mfeighan (12/11/14)

keifer33 said:


> Gah so many beers to plan/brew so little fermenter space.


buy another fermenter!


----------



## dent (12/11/14)

We don't need you free-thinking types around these parts.


----------



## keifer33 (12/11/14)

Fermenters are cheap. Running 5 fridges isnt.


----------



## keifer33 (12/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Seems like I didn't have to wait as long as I thought.
> Brews will be flowing next year and I have a starting point for this recipe.
> Good times!


Do I sense a localisation of your working time?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/11/14)

You sure do. I'll still be in my current role until late February, but there's an end in sight. 

Going to make catching up with people a whole lot easier!


----------



## keifer33 (12/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> You sure do. I'll still be in my current role until late February, but there's an end in sight.
> 
> Going to make catching up with people a whole lot easier!


Congrats dude. I will have an extra beer in honor!


----------



## Velu (13/11/14)

I've just added my name for a weizenbock. Should be brewing a version of it this weekend so plenty of time to stuff it up and get it right!
1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - ?
9 Neander - ..Been thinking of doing a double Muddy water again as one of my fuckups tuned out shit hot. Black IIPA.
10 Lukas - will advise
11 Velu- weizenbock


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

Depending on how many swappers you get? And wether you are willing to accept half as 345ml bottles I do have a barley wine that has been maturing for 4 years now.


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

too many posts. Can see I hav done this for a while.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/11/14)

Drew9242 said:


> Depending on how many swappers you get? And wether you are willing to accept half as 345ml bottles I do have a barley wine that has been maturing for 4 years now.


For sure, a 4 year old Barley would be magic :icon_drool2:
12 is the limit on numbers so if you can cover that drop yourself on the list.
Nev


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/11/14)

Yeah, I'd definitely be happy receiving a 375mL four year old barley wine for a 750 of whatever I come up with!


----------



## dent (14/11/14)

I reckon stubbies isn't a bad idea all around.


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

Cool I'll have a look next time I'm out at the storage shed. Whenever I crack them with friends they don't appreciate them anyway. So might as well give them to people who do.


----------



## keifer33 (14/11/14)

dent said:


> I reckon stubbies isn't a bad idea all around.


I tend to agree this might be a good idea!


----------



## Neanderthal (15/11/14)

Drew9242 said:


> Cool I'll have a look next time I'm out at the storage shed. Whenever I crack them with friends they don't appreciate them anyway. So might as well give them to people who do.


I would be happy with a stubbie of this.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/11/14)

keifer33 said:


> I tend to agree this might be a good idea!


Only if you bring two stubbies 
I like to share my big beers with another.
Oh then talk shit :lol:


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

As long as people self police their own entries if they're not up to par (I know I will be) then I would prefer 750s. I drink massive beers all the time so I'm not concerned and I also like to share big beers (as Nev is well aware of haha).


----------



## keifer33 (15/11/14)

I didn't mean skimping on entires just feels alot nicer pouring a beer from a glass bottle than a plastic one. Also means for someone not sharing or feeling like a whole bottle they can then age some for a big longer.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

Yeah, very valid points. I was just assuming glass bottles for some reason anyway. Forgot about case swap and plastic... I would much prefer glass, but I also like being safe.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/11/14)

If you want to do stubbies then that is ok but got to say I am still concerned about bottle bombs. Biggos' can be tricky to bottle condition at the best of times, if its been conditioned for four years then I recon its safe.
If not plan on kegging then counter pressure filling into glass that way removing the potential exploding biggo.
I have a CPF if anyone wants to borrow it but at this stage it only does tallies unless i cut the filler tube down ?
I think we need to come to an agreement here ?
WE need to keep this safe.


----------



## dent (15/11/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> I drink massive beers all the time


You're the only man I've seen suck down a pint of 10% baltic and come back for seconds. So, yeah 


How about "Non bottle conditioned entires are welcome in glass". I know I'll be CPBFilling my entry, fat chance in hell a 15% beer would carb up anyhow.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/11/14)

Yeah. I'll keg and borrow your cpbf if I don't get one before hand if that's okay, Nev.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/11/14)

dent said:


> You're the only man I've seen suck down a pint of 10% baltic and come back for seconds. So, yeah
> 
> 
> How about "Non bottle conditioned entires are welcome in glass". I know I'll be CPBFilling my entry, fat chance in hell a 15% beer would carb up anyhow.


Ok *No Bottle condition beers in glass* except the 4 year barley wine.
I think anything with 12 months or more of bottle conditioning can be called safe, so get some happening for 2016 Biggo swap 



StalkingWilbur said:


> Yeah. I'll keg and borrow your cpbf if I don't get one before hand if that's okay, Nev.


Ok no problems. I may cut it down to do stubbies.


----------



## keifer33 (15/11/14)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## drew9242 (15/11/14)

Looks like I'm good to go. Got 9 kingies and 5 stubbies.


----------



## drew9242 (15/11/14)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - ?
9 Neander - ..Been thinking of doing a double Muddy water again as one of my fuckups tuned out shit hot. Black IIPA.
10 Lukas - will advise
11 Velu- weizenbock
12 Drew9242 - American Barley Wine (should be aged 5 years by the time of the event)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/11/14)

Ok numbers are full , well done brewers, start brewing if you have too.


----------



## keifer33 (15/11/14)

Will hopefully brew mine in a few weeks. Going to have to pay you a visit for some grain Nev.


----------



## Neanderthal (16/11/14)

I am planning on doing a big version of muddy waters.
I am not quite doubling the original recipe as I think that will over balance things. 

Grain will be something like
Pale 78%
Carapils 9%
Crystal 40 9%
Midnight Wheat 3%
Pale Choc 2%

Would there be anythting else I should add to make sure the grain bill provides a decent body with a med malty backing for the Citra, Amarillo and Cascade hops.

Rolled oats maybe?

Im thinking for a 10.5% the beer might need a little more than my standard Black IPA.


----------



## dent (16/11/14)

The Flavour Country has about 10% in crystal malts, that seems to retain the balance pretty well. I find the bigger beers tend to have plenty of malt character just from the base malt anyhow.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/11/14)

keifer33 said:


> Will hopefully brew mine in a few weeks. Going to have to pay you a visit for some grain Nev.


Got a bulk buy on the site if you need a 25kg.


----------



## keifer33 (16/11/14)

I noticed that but get back on the 23rd so doesn't quite work.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/11/14)

keifer33 said:


> I noticed that but get back on the 23rd so doesn't quite work.


If you like i will keep one aside ?


----------



## keifer33 (16/11/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> If you like i will keep one aside ?


Thanks for that Nev. Will place an order


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/11/14)

keifer33 said:


> Thanks for that Nev. Will place an order


Ok I have the order, happy to see it going to a Biggo cause


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (4/12/14)

Are you planning a 2016 version of this as I think I could be keen on coming over for shits and giggles, I'm going to be brewing some bigguns over the holidays to use up 50kg of malt and they should be aged nicely by then


----------



## danestead (15/12/14)

Did a date get set for this?

Dent, have you been in touch with Nev to organise a date or even a more specific month rather than August/Sept? Just planning out my PRBS and Biggo Swap brews.


----------



## dent (17/12/14)

The swap is still on though I haven't heard of a date getting set, probably not yet.

I would suggest those swapping email Nev to stay in the loop.


----------



## RAD (15/1/15)

1 Nev - Imperial Dopple Bock
2 Mitch_76
3 Mikey
4 Dent - Eis imperial stout 15%+
5 keifer33
6 danestead - Double IPA
7 Stalking Wilbur - Farmhouse IIPA
8 Rad - Imperial black IPA or Belgian strong ale will see which turns out better
9 Neander - ..Been thinking of doing a double Muddy water again as one of my fuckups tuned out shit hot. Black IIPA.
10 Lukas - will advise
11 Velu- weizenbock
12 Drew9242 - American Barley Wine (should be aged 5 years by the time of the event)


----------



## mfeighan (17/2/15)

The Belgian Quadruple is almost finished fermenting, sitting at 27deg for those last couple of points
OG 1099 so far 1021 fast ferment test says it can make 1018 so here's hoping


so will probably be bottling on the weekend, since it should be at 10.8% i am torn whether i add some fresh yeast and which yeast to add. Fermented with 1762 it has a tolerance of 12% which will after carbonation will be right up there. Brew like a monk says that they centrifuge add fresh yeast and bottle with the same yeast. Or should i add a neutral yeast & bottle.

Tasting pretty good out of the fermenter, tiny bit sweet but getting rum and raisin out of it. I reckon the carbonation will drop the perceived sweetness a bit and it still has 2 points to go.

(yes this is a copy and paste from the other forum)


----------



## danestead (17/2/15)

Also a copy and paste from the fermentation lounge, my spot is up for grabs


----------



## Neanderthal (12/4/15)

I am unable to join the fermenting lounge.

Signed up but didnt receive activation email.

Big Burtha 8.5% Brown Porter is currenty Mashing out.


----------



## sinkas (20/5/15)

did this ever happen?


----------



## danestead (14/6/15)

You guys need to register your beer on the fermentation lounge as anything on here does not count. Case swap is on the 5th Sept I believe


----------



## Velu (1/7/15)

Also unable to join fermentation lounge, signed up but no return email, the weizenbock is conditioning nicely.


----------

